# TURNIP SALES! Still going!!



## Skipswithwolves

My island is buying turnips for 510 today!


----------



## Mello

I don't see a dodo code


----------



## SkyeWolfYou

May I visit?!


----------



## Firasung

Would you allow multiple trips? Or allow me to set up a session privately with you. For 2nd option ill give you 99k per trip.


----------



## daisyy

i'd love to come over if possible  can tip! ty!


----------



## samanthawbu

Can I come please?


----------



## benoliver999

Could I pay you a visit please?


----------



## Draco

I would like to visit I'll pay 1nmt.


----------



## misscarol

May I visit? Thank you!


----------



## Capablanca

Can I visit?


----------



## peekopecko

Can I come? I would like to do multiple trips I can tip more!


----------



## neeeeenz

Would love to visit! Tysm


----------



## -Zora-

I'd love to come!


----------



## Bucky42

Is there a fee? 
ilsa 
Casablanca


----------



## Glockachu

Hey! Would my gf and I be able to come? We’ll both tip lol


----------



## Master Mage

Would love to come!


----------



## Mierka

Can I come visit? I would have to come maybe three times though?


----------



## nadgnef

Can I visit please? Thank you!


----------



## Skipswithwolves

Glockachu said:


> Hey! Would my gf and I be able to come? We’ll both tip lol


Message me

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Firasung said:


> Would you allow multiple trips? Or allow me to set up a session privately with you. For 2nd option ill give you 99k per trip.


Message me this sounds great


----------



## moomoopickles

would love to come by!!!!! only one trip


----------



## Alita89

Would love to come by  .


----------



## Snowifer

I'd like to visit! Just one trip.


----------



## Amissapanda

Can I join up in this, please? I need multiple trips, but I'll certainly tip! I'm kind of desperate to get rid of the turnips, since they lowered my island back to 4 star. Hahaha.


----------



## Spends

May I please visit?


----------



## Eirrinn

If you are still open is love to come. I have to go to the doctor soon tho and idk how long I’tll be till I get back


----------



## toenuki

may i? only one trip here!


----------



## Lily1402

May I come  new game so these kind of prices go along way! Will donate.


----------



## Treeleaf

Can I come over?
edit: nevermind


----------



## Dando

Can I come if still possible?


----------



## Cosmic_Insanity

I'd love to visit


----------



## Llama

Can i come?


----------



## Sarabi

I'm still new to the whole turnip game honestly. I only have 200 but would like to sell on your island. Let me know what you'd like in tip.


----------



## Jokesie

Hi there! I'd love to come


----------



## xMartin

If you're still open, then I'd love to come!
Will tip 99k.


----------



## Oldtimer

May I come sell as well? Thanks.


----------



## lackless

If you’re still open I’d love to come!


----------



## ruby slippers

I would love to come! I’ll bring tips


----------



## shirocha

May I please come by?


----------



## Llama

Can i come? please?


----------



## chips_523

Can I come over if its still open?


----------



## Backaff

Are you still open? Would love to come by


----------



## jlnyc

Hi there! Can I please swing by if you’re still open?


----------



## Xdee

can I stop by ? One trip only


----------



## Dovah

Are you still open? I need to do a couple trips tho. Ill tip you!


----------



## OverFoxy!

Skipswithwolves said:


> My island is buying turnips for 510 today!


Hi, i would like to come over. Can you pm me the dodo Code?

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



OverFoxy! said:


> Hi, i would like to come over. Can you pm me the dodo Code?


I only need one trip


----------



## Chynna

Hi, Could I please stop by if you are still open? Only need 1 trip


----------



## Mouselannd

whoa @ 510... i wish i could say i only needed 1 trip. lolol


----------



## Cart492

Can I please sell my turnips at your island? It would be one trip.


----------



## IchoSuzu

Is this still going? I’d like to sell some turnips at your island, but I’m going to need a few minutes.


----------



## Klauser_Bateson

I you're still taking visitors I would like to come and sell.


----------



## -Zora-

-Zora- said:


> I'd love to come!


Hello! I asked about an hour ago to come and I'm gonna have to go soon so I'm just curious if you're still doing this or not


----------



## kaiserfrappy

Are you still available to visit for turnip sales?


----------



## Lellyna

I like to come if your still open I need to do 3 trips I pay for each trip or do one trip


----------



## Mari_AC

Hi! If it's still open, a friend of mine and I would like to come. We would only do 1 trip each, we can tip


----------



## SarahACNH

Can I come over if you’re still available? I’d have to make multiple trips but I will tip 99k per trip.


----------



## TheJokerWolf

Still available? I can tip 1 Golden Nugget per trip (I’d like to do two trips if possible) as well as 99k each trip


----------



## AgentParadox

Would like to visit! Only need one trip!


----------



## moonbox

If this is still open, I'd like to join! One trip only  and can tip


----------



## taylalatbh

Would also like to visit if you’re still welcoming guests. thanks!


----------



## AccfSally

Hi, are you still doing this?


----------



## Catto

Can I visit please? it seems like you are collapsed but I can wait


----------



## Skipswithwolves

Mouselannd said:


> whoa @ 510... i wish i could say i only needed 1 trip. lolol


still need? Im still paying off house loans so all help is loved

	Post automatically merged: May 4, 2020



Catto said:


> Can I visit please? it seems like you are collapsed but I can wait


Be back in 30


----------



## happyabg

Sent you a PM


----------



## Triaged

Hey, if you're still open, I would be interested in stopping by!


----------



## Capchir

Are you still taking visitors?


----------



## bravenaike

I'd love to come by if you're still taking people!


----------



## InsertCleverUsernameHere

If you're still taking visitors I'd like to drop by.


----------



## mmconstance_

Hey! Sent you a PM, would love to come by


----------



## egyptianmarkos96

I'd like to drop by if you're still taking visitors!


----------



## Dylanm22

Hello! If you’re still open I’d love to come by! I can pay in NMT.


----------



## Capchir

Would I be able to come? Lmk what ur price is!


----------



## ruby slippers

May I come? I’ll give tips


----------



## Katrionaa

If you still have space I would love to drop by!


----------



## SCORPA15

I would like to visit please


----------



## Bucky42

Sent a PM not sure if you are still open.


----------



## -Zora-

-Zora- said:


> I'd love to come!


Hey are you only choosing certain people? I asked like 3 hours ago and would be nice to know if you're not letting everyone come...


----------



## Julsfrmcocorico

I’m interested!! Can tip 200k per trip!


----------



## Hesper

If you're still open I'd love to dump my turnips!


----------



## Cottonball

may I come sell mine?


----------



## Lyssa876

Can I still come by??


----------



## 0orchid

If you're still doing this and have time I'd like to come and will tip


----------



## minnue

If you're still doing this I'd like to drop by, happy to tip!


----------



## Bloobloop

i'd love to come if you're still doing this!


----------



## Dandixandii

Any chance you're still hosting? Would love to stop by!


----------



## Leann

can i come? ^-^


----------



## SkyeWolfYou

hi hi!  may i come visit, can bring a NMT.


----------



## RadDog

May I come by?


----------



## shari

If this is still going on I would love to come!


----------



## mayorapple

if this is still going id love to pop by


----------



## Loesil

me 2, send u a pm


----------



## duke-420

Would like to come if this is still happening!


----------



## Lellyna

This still going? I asked 5 hours ago no reply or only letting certain people in


----------



## daisyy

Lellyna said:


> This still going? I asked 5 hours ago no reply or only letting certain people in


i was the 4th person to ask, 6 hours ago and was never replied to - so i'm thinking that's a no and wouldn't want to go at this point anyway because it's so disorganized which is never a good sign when going online.


----------



## nerdymom

Hey! Is this still open? I'd like to come please!!


----------



## Aalyshaaaa

Skipswithwolves said:


> My island is buying turnips for 510 today!


Could I visit???


----------



## noobie007

would love to visit, only one trip and will tip generously


----------



## Lily1402

I still need to offload mine. I’ll tip generously.


----------



## Sophiecutiepie

are you still open? I would like to come sell. Will also leave a tip


----------



## Legoshii

Is it open? I would love to come


----------



## OreoTerror

Would I be able to pop by?


----------



## Snowifer

I asked a very long time ago, but I'd like to visit if there's time!


----------



## xxxxnatalie

Is this still open?


----------



## CaptainSavaHoe

Open?


----------



## toadsworthy

may i come sell?


----------



## Bird_9

Can i come please?


----------

